# Stereo Help please



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

Picked the car up today and they had fitted the wrong stereo. They had fitted Concert and a 6cd changer rather than a Symphony II. My question is firstly should I be able to Shuffle all 6 disks and if not can you do it on the symphony II.

They have offered to give me that Auotglym treatment free, if I accept the radio as it is.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

fluffekins said:


> They have offered to give me that Auotglym treatment free, if I accept the radio as it is.


If I were you, I wouldn't accept the Autoglym treatment - I'd ask for the correct head unit to be fitted or a cash refund. The Autoglyme treatment costs the dealer next to nothing.....


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Ditto

They make an absolute killing on the Autoglym, it costs them nothing.

Tell them you want the proper head unit simple as that


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

The cd changer is actually slightly more expensive. They weill get me the correct head unit if I want it, but it will take some time, and if there is no discernable benefit then why bother ? Hence the question regarding the shuffle.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes I believe you can shuffle the CDs on either Head Unit using the "MIX" function in Menu.

The cost option might be in your favour and its up to you but on a matter of principal take it as it is and tell them to order you what you actually ordered unless you really are happy with what you have.


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

If I can get the bloody thing to shuffle all discs then I'm gonna accept it. Just can't work it out. In the manual it says choose mix and then all, which I have done, but it just stays with one CD.

The manual has one small paragraph on the subject.

If anyone else has a multichanger, I'd appreciate your comments.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

One thing you should consider is the glovebox autochanger can't handle MP3 files but the Symphony head unit can.


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

That's that then, its getting changed.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Thats the thing. The dealer will probably think you're mad wanting to swap out the 7 disc Concert and Glovebox changer combo for the 'Cheaper' 6 disc Symphony all in one.

Probably doesn't have a clue about the MP3 playback which means what you are really talking about is swapping out a 7 disc 17(Concert slot will still be MP3 capable) Album playback combo for a 6 disc 60 Album unit.

He'll look at you like you're the eejit for wanting to change. Do explain to him that he is the eejit!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

SymphonyII for the reasons already stated.

There would appear to be an alarming number of cars turning up with wrong spec. :?

Is this a dealer phuck-up or a factory cock-up.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

vagman said:


> SymphonyII for the reasons already stated.
> 
> There would appear to be an alarming number of cars turning up with wrong spec. :?
> 
> Is this a dealer phuck-up or a factory cock-up.


I for one am praying for a dealer/factory 'phuck-up'.

I'll have a Symphony or a DVD SatNav+ type phuckup please. Knowing my luck though I'll get a Chorus instead of my Concert type phuckup instead. 

Actually I don't think I stand much chance of the SatNav+ unless its a factory phuckup. SatNav+ only appeared on the Irish Configurator in the last few weeks. I do hold out hope for the Symphony though as I did discuss amending my Concert order for the Symphony soon after ordering. Heres hoping he wasn't listening properly!!


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

This is the dealer, pure and simple, and it goes on, got the log book today and guess what they have got my name wrong, not a spelling error, but a completely different first name.

So in summary they have got wrong...

My name !!
The headlining (black instead of beige)
The Stereo

At stansted audi, I beleive it is not the sales people that process the orders, assume it is the receptionists, who's level of knowledge would be questionable to say the least.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh!!  Just posted about your car in the '07 pics thread Fluffekins. Thought you actually ordered black headlining. I ordered beige headling too. Hope my dealer hasn't made the same mistake re headlining on mine too 

Its ironic because I always wondered should I have gone for the black headling on my A3. In the TT however I felt it made the car too dark and it actually needed brightening up with a light coloured headlining.

Has the dealer offered any compensation for this screw up fluffekins?


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

Calibos,

Saw those comments, thanks.

I went to see the car last week, and when I saw the headlining I was actually quite pleased they messed it up, as it looks really good in black. Makes a nice contrast between the beigh and the other black bits e.g tansmission tunnel.

I thought the same as you that the black would be a little claustrophobic, but the seats and carpet are so light that it doesn't.

I'm sure beige headlining will look great too. Look forward to the pics

By the way, they gave me some Audi cufflinks.!!


----------

